# Shoutout to Kenbo, Drill/Driver/Chaging Station



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey Ken,

I just saw your resurected router table thread and in a word, outstanding! I'm pretty proud of my router table but the base is a recycled kitchen island. All I had to do was build the table top. You built a cherry setup there pal.

Question. I seem to remember that you had posted to the "show us your shop" thread and one of your photos showed some kind of arrangement for your cordless drills and chargers. 

When you can get a round tuit would you please post some photos of this setup?

I'd really appreciate it and I'm sure others would be interested as well.

Thanks again Ken,

Jeff



'


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey Jeff. This is the only photo I could find at the moment. I can take some more tomorrow if you like. I got the idea for this stand from this book. It also happens to be the book that I got the plans for the router table. Let me know if you want more photos of the set up. 
Ken


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Ken. I think I can work from that photo. Jut one more question. Are the holes that hold the drills round or more oval?

And thanks for the lead on the book.

Jeff


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The holes are all round but the wood platform that they are drilled through is thick enough that it holds the chucks securely. Obviously the holes are drilled for individual sizes of the drills. Let me know if you need any more questions answered. I'd be glad to help ya out.
:yes:


----------

